# Remote Desktop-Fun über LAN oder WLAN



## joffal (18. Juni 2011)

*Remote Desktop-Fun über LAN oder WLAN*

hi,

da mein Lappi nicht gerade leistungsstark ist, wollte ich ma fragen, ob man Spiele, wie z.B. BC2 oder Crysis2 über Remote Desktop spielen kann?^^
Also ob das mit der Framerate und dem Ping nicht zu schlecht ist ... (theoretisch hätte ich dann ja fast einen 3x höheren internen Ping: Lappi-Eingaben -> Router -> PC ->> Router -> Internet )
Und zusützlich, ob die WLAN-Verbindung dafür ausreicht (hab meistens so ~50Mbit an connection).

_Falls jetzt irgendwer sagt "probiers doch aus Junge!", sage ich: "bevor ich mir da irgendwelche Einstellungen zerschieße frage ich hier lieber nach "_


----------



## riedochs (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Remote Desktop-Fun über LAN oder WLAN*

Spiele über RDP ist nicht.


----------



## pcfreak26 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Remote Desktop-Fun über LAN oder WLAN*

Nur in Verbindung mit dem Hyper-V R2 Sp1 als Host und Windows 7 Sp1 als Gast mit eingeschalteten Remote-FX macht das tlw über RDP möglich. Habs bereits getestet mit Unreal Tournament und ein paar anderen älteren Titeln. Auch HD-Videos können flüssig abgespielt werden.

Aber der Aufwand ist sehr hoch dafür, weil man benötigt dafür:

Host
1. Eine CPU die VT-Slat unterstützt (AMD Athlon II/Phenom II/Sempron 1xx oder Intel Cpu´s mit S. 1366/1156/1155)
2. Eine Grafikkarte mit DX9/10 Unterstützung welche man am besten mit Quaddro/FireGL Treibern fahren kann (Inf Manipulation
3. Hyper-V R2 Sp1
4. Mehr als 4GB Ram (Ich habs mit 4GB getestet)
5. Manuelle Aktivierung von RDP-Remote-FX

Gast
Windows 7 Ultimate/Enterprise Sp1 (nur diese Versionen enthalten die passenden Treiber für den Gast)

RDP-Client
Os mit RDP 7.1 Unterstützung

Netzwerk sollte dabei auf Gigabit ausgebaut sein (Ich habs noch mit 100Mbit getestet, hatte ab und zu aber noch Lags)


----------



## joffal (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Remote Desktop-Fun über LAN oder WLAN*



riedochs schrieb:


> Spiele über RDP ist nicht.


 
also ein Lehrer hätte jetz gesagt: Begründung? 
aber, da pcfreak26 eine ausführliche Erläuterung hat, isses nicht schlimm xD




pcfreak26 schrieb:


> Nur in Verbindung mit dem Hyper-V R2 Sp1 als Host und Windows 7 Sp1 als Gast mit eingeschalteten Remote-FX macht das tlw über RDP möglich. Habs bereits getestet mit Unreal Tournament und ein paar anderen älteren Titeln. Auch HD-Videos können flüssig abgespielt werden.
> 
> Aber der Aufwand ist sehr hoch dafür, weil man benötigt dafür:
> 
> ...


 
 
aha ok ... also der Ausschnitt 





> Aber der Aufwand ist sehr hoch dafür


hätte mir schon gereicht.
Trotzdem danke für die Anleitung, vllt kann man es dann ja doch mal probieren


----------

